# first trip to Spain



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, at last, I have booked the ferry Sunday 2nd March, in the middle of the night Lol. :? 

We will be travelling direct, as on this occasion it isn't really a holiday until we get there.

We are going Tunnel-Rouen-Poitiers-Burgos -Madrid- Granada- Motril-Adra.

so if anyone can direct me to any overnight aires along the way, i would appreciate it, any tips gratefully accepted Lol.  

It is so exciting. 8) 

Also I would like to say thank-you to anyone who has already given me advice, I think is site is priceless, and well worth the tenner


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I bet you're excited !

My tip would be to settle down close to the end of the tunnel when you arrive- presumably in the early hours of the morning- and sleep until a respectable hour of the day and then get going. If it is your first trip with a MH to the continent you'll be better off in daylight and well-rested.

There's so much to see on the route you've chosen that it would be a shame to drive through it without at least a stop now and then.

G


----------



## 109555 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ist trip to Spain*

We are also making our first trip to Spain (Costa Blanca) leaving late 26th Feb. We would also appreciate any recommendations for stops on way down through France. We are only looking for a couple of overnight stops. Are the Aires open all year? Thanks.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*going to spain*

why the middle of the night? don't give up a nights sleep if your driving. its the worst thing you can do . night time driving is not a good way to start, when you come off the train make for the village at sangette and settle down to a good nights sleep. start fresh next day. why Rouen? ouick route, Abbeville -Amiens -Paris Peripherique- exit Orleans- Tours -poiters A10-Bordeaux-Bayonne-A8 -S/Sebastian N1-Vitoria Gasteiz- A1 Burgos. plan your route through Madrid N1-M30 Aires are all open and should have water on 
these are long drives . not just a couple of hours with stops safely 3days .
dont pass burgos without a stop well worth a visit .( el-cid) 
small tip!! In Spain you will only be stopped by a (1) polcia local (2) guarda civil ,
in uniform .Unlikely for Spaniard to tell you your wheels comming off . Buen viaje!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we went through the Paris Peripherique in mid Jan at about 11.00 took just over an hour and a half to reach the Orleans turn off, coming back at 18.00 it took 2 hours to travel the 25miles to the other side. 8O Its a shorter route but not always the quickest.

Arriving in the middle of the night I think the advice to stop at a nearby aire is a good one.

Arriving late (18.00) I would make for the Gace aire, its about around 250 miles from Calais after Rouen on the A28, then down to St Jean De Luz either the aire or car park, then go via either Madrid or Zaragoza.

Another route is Paris-Clermont ferrand-Millau-Perpignan then follow the coast road through Spain. According to Google thats the shortest. 

Olley


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi we have just come back from 5 weeks driving down thro' France and Spain and we took the route that Olley suggested Paris-Clermont-Ferand etc and it was a great way to go have a great trip Russ


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*route*

Thanks all

All roads lead to Rome, I ask here and hubby tell me what he thinks, I then listen to him Lol, so I won't have a sulky face to look at for days  
But then, I will do my own thing anyway  :wink:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Try to aviod Paris (french drivers)and loads of trafic
If this is your first you will love the trip make sure you have:

High Viz jackets for all they must be worn before you step on the road so keep them handy
Spare bulbs and the necessary tools to change them
First Aid Kit
Fire Extinguisher
2 warning triangles

Coins for the tolls 
All motorhome papers and licences
have fun Colin


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

julie798 said:


> Well, at last, I have booked the ferry Sunday 2nd March, in the middle of the night Lol. :?
> 
> We will be travelling direct, as on this occasion it isn't really a holiday until we get there.
> 
> ...


Good for you... we are also on the ferry on 2nd March (Rosslare to Cherbourg)

We arrive in Cherbourg on 3rd March at 11.30 AM

During 3rd, 4th, 5th and maybe 6th we will be making our way south
through Rennes, Nantes, Niort, Bordeaux, Toulouse, Carcassonne, Perpignan

Thereafter, to South of Spain mainly following the Mediterranean
Until we reach the Malaga area.

It is difficult to get campsites in France in March (We do have one in
Rennes reserved by email but not confirmed) Other than that
we will be depending on aires.

Maybe we will see you along the way


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Julie as you know we are planning and replanning our first trip, with so many people travelling not only from MHF but there must be 100s more you would think that the sites in France would be more accomodating.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We are also going to Spain for the first time and as we prefer to stay on a site overnight and also like to know where we are stopping we have sorted out the following:

Dover/Calais and then to Forest View at L'esperance, Dorceau. 230 miles
We then stay at Camping Beausoleil near Bordeaux 329 miles
Then Camping El Molino near Pamplona 210 miles
We then travel 286 miles to Vilanova Park for 7 Days before moving further south for around 4 weeks, we then head for Santander to take the ferry home.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Silversurfa said..._quick route, Abbeville -Amiens -Paris Peripherique_

Not if like us you were caught in a jam behind a major coach crash and sat on the peripherique all night and we were in the car.
Why the rush, its much better taking the RN roads or whatever they have been renamed. and your not paying tolls.
Cheers Sid


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*trip*

We aren't rushing as such, just not loitering, I plan to use aires, can't see the point of paying to camp in a motorhome, having said that if I wanted swimming pools etc, then I would, but we have cooker, shower, and loo etc, so i think the aires should be ok


----------

